# "Loss of Network" - Other Implications



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

There is a "loss of network" in my area at the moment that TiVo seems unable to cope with. Restoration forecast is tomorrow, i.e. a 48-hour outage. On-screen messages say I can still view channels direct. I can't. But the box won't let me access any of my recorded stuff either and VM can't address that problem until they have access. So in the meantime I seem to have just an expensive door-stop. :down: Formula 1 qualifying got lost but at least I can still fire up the Series 1 and be assured of getting the race tomorrow off Freeview.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

AENG said:


> So in the meantime I seem to have just an expensive door-stop. .


Boat-anchor in Tivo terminology


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Like the Sky+ box - you can only view recordings if the recorded still has a good signal link.

It has been reported elsewhere that when the network is down you can not view recordings.


----------



## CeeBeeUK (Mar 18, 2005)

When there was a network outage in my region, you could watch recordings by pressing play from My Shows. You couldn't select them because it needs a connection to pull down the meta-data shown on the info page. FWIW.


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks, Ozsat. I've never owned anything Sky or VM (pre TiVo) so I wasn't familiar with that shortcoming.



CeeBeeUK said:


> When there was a network outage in my region, you could watch recordings by pressing play from My Shows. You couldn't select them because it needs a connection to pull down the meta-data shown on the info page. FWIW.


Thanks also, CeeBee. The service resumed before I got the chance to try that. I'll be ready to give it a go when the network next fails  .


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

AENG said:


> Thanks also, CeeBee. The service resumed before I got the chance to try that. I'll be ready to give it a go when the network next fails  .


Just unplug the cable!


----------



## billybong (Apr 20, 2011)

ozsat said:


> Like the Sky+ box - you can only view recordings if the recorded still has a good signal link.
> 
> It has been reported elsewhere that when the network is down you can not view recordings.


How totally retarded is that? Once it's recorded it should be viewable until it's deleted.

What a MAJOR step backwards from the S1.

So you pay £21/month Tivo tax (£18 for XL + £3) then when the VM network fails you get a boat-anchor.

10 years of progress eh chaps?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I think the idea is to prevent the box being taken off-site to be used at other locations.


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

ozsat said:


> I think the idea is to prevent the box being taken off-site to be used at other locations.


That's it I think, Ozsat. I hadn't taken fully on board the fundamental difference between an S1 TiVo I own and a VM one which remains Virgin's property.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

With my recent problems, one of the people I spoke to confirmed that if VMTiVo cannot talk to VM, it will boat-anchor. For exactly the reason OzSat said.

But - it's not a VM restriction. It's TiVo protecting their sole use contract.

Remember - TiVo control how the box behaves. VM supply content and connection.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

The bit which worries me (though not THAT much) is if you get a fatal problem with your TiVo which requires a box swap not only do you lose all your recordings but also all your settings and the "knowledge" which TiVo builds up over time.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Would you feel better if it were backed up to a VM server somewhere, or would you feel that was a security/privacy risk?

Such a back-up ought to be doable, and I suppose it would have to be opt-in and encrypted (cf the recent hysteria over iPhone's logging of cell towers).


----------



## AdamInKent (Jan 10, 2011)

Brangdon said:


> Would you feel better if it were backed up to a VM server somewhere, or would you feel that was a security/privacy risk?


I'd much rather that Virgin Techs had the ability to copy the settings between TiVos when they switch boxes.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

smokie said:


> (though not THAT much)


It should worry you lots. I had my VMTiVo for six weeks before I had connection issues. They box-swapped as that is a default action for VM technicians.

Old box usage was at 25%. TiVo was getting back to what I knew it as - i.e. it was learning pretty much what I like and was getting sensible.

I now have a two week old baby that still thinks Eastenders might be good to watch.

I miss my old box.

*adopts solemn pose*


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

AdamInKent said:


> copy the settings between TiVos


+3 :up:


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

i'm still recording everything to my sky+ box just in case, helps that we have to keep it until we've watched everything that's still on there. trying not to think too much about the extra 20 quid a month that's heading sky-ward.

once i'm on a vtivo only setup i'd be really pissed at handing back a dead box knowing the disk was perfectly fine.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

ozsat said:


> I think the idea is to prevent the box being taken off-site to be used at other locations.


It's more to do with never having unencrypted programmes on the hard disk, which could be copied.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I think it's probably both


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

In a 99:1 ratio of importance though. Preserving encryption integrity is vital to Virgin's contracts with content owners. People moving boxes around, not so much.


----------

